# My Girls :)



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Here's some more upto date pics of my girls


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

aww theyre lovely i love to c dogs playin and staffies are my faves as well as boxers twe had one wen we kidz


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Cute, cute ,cute they look as if they are having a great time out in that sunshine


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

they look like theyre havin fun...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

lovely pics  both brilliant looking dogs.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics, lovely dogs, looks like they are having fun in the garden


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

lovely looking dogs i just luuuuv boxers 
how old are they???


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww great pics


----------



## sean2 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great pics. They are soo cute


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Fab pictures - I love to see dogs playing together having fun.

Sue


----------



## squeeby (Jun 2, 2008)

really lovable!!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

leanne said:


> lovely looking dogs i just luuuuv boxers
> how old are they???


Missy is two and Ruby is 10 months old.


----------

